# Ethernet interface



## franck8708 (Mar 1, 2022)

Hello
I have a new laptop with ethernet interface enp4s0 who not recognize by FreeBSD.
So how i do for this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2022)

Name the brand and model of the laptop. And what version of FreeBSD?



franck8708 said:


> who not recognize by FreeBSD.


Then it's likely not a supported card.


----------



## franck8708 (Mar 1, 2022)

my laptop is : msi GP76 11UG-879FR Leopard


----------



## franck8708 (Mar 1, 2022)

version of FreeBSD:12.3 or 13.0


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2022)

Pff. What bloody use is mentioning the specifications if it doesn't include details. Oh, look, it has an RJ-45, but no mention at all about the chipset they used for it. It doesn't even mention it's ethernet (ISDN uses RJ-45 too). 






						MSI GP76 Leopard – Born for Performance
					

GP76 Leopard is a portable gaming laptop packed with up to 11th Gen. Intel® Core™ i7 processor and the NVIDIA® GeForce RTX™ 3070 graphics, cooled by cooler boost 5 for extreme performance. SteelSeries Per-key RGB keyboard is best-suited for popular titles




					www.msi.com
				




Digging through the support pages, there's a download for a Realtek LAN interface. So all I'm able to figure out is that it's some Realtek chip. Great, they've got a gazillion different types.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 1, 2022)

What does  `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network` return?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> In case you don't have Xorg available post URL of `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network | nc termbin.com 9999` .


A bit of a chicken and egg problem here. The OPs network card isn't recognized, thus no netwerk connection.

I'll settle for a picture of the `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network` output.


----------



## VladiBG (Mar 1, 2022)

Realtek RTL8125B-CG, 2.5 Gbps


			https://storage-asset.msi.com/specSheet/fr/nb/GP76%20Leopard%2011UG-879FR.pdf
		










						Realtek RTL 8125 2.5Gbps LAN controller.
					

Let me apologize upfront if this is too much of a basic question. Sure there are enough resources out there for me to figure this one out by myself. But, I am complete newbie to BSD Unix, and some guidance may help me to speed up the process.  I am trying to install FreeBSD (13.0) in my new PC...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## covacat (Mar 1, 2022)

according to https://www.msi.com/Laptop/GP76-Leo...roduct=GP76-Leopard-11UG#down-driver&Win10 64
is realtek
so probably net/realtek-re-kmod will work


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 1, 2022)

SirDice said:


> A bit of a chicken and egg problem here. The OPs network card isn't recognized, thus no netwerk connection.
> 
> I'll settle for a picture of the `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network` output.


I noticed after posting, corrected my post.

If it's not what VladiBG suggests, OP could plugin a smartphone and get a internet connection from there.


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 1, 2022)

It might be a good idea to get a cheap USB Ethernet adapter, at least until the problems of the real Ethernet port can be fixed. Only problem is that the cheap ones are sometimes Chinese-made clones that don't actually work, or have unsupported chips. So get a reasonable one.


----------



## franck8708 (Mar 2, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> What does  `pciconf -vl | grep -B3 network` return?


the return is:

```
none7@pci0:4:0:0 class=0x020000 card=0x13051462 chip=0x081251ec rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
vendor="Realtek SemiConductor Co., Ltd"
device='RTL8125 2.5Gbe Controler'
class=network
subclass=ethernet

none8@pci0:6:0:0 class=0x028000 card=0x16741a56 chip=0x27258086 rev=0x1a hdr=0x00
vendor='Intel Corporetion'
class network
```
Sorry for the wait and thanks for your answer.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 2, 2022)

Installing net/realtek-re-kmod should make the Ethernet interface functional, as suggested by VladiBG and covacat.

To install the package, if you have a smartphone with internet you can plug it into your laptop's USB port and activate USB tethering. This will create a 'ue' USB ethernet interface (check with dmesg(8)),  run as root `dhclient ue0`, then use pkg(8) to install the Realtek driver, and follow the instructions viewed in the post-install message.

Or follow the Realtek forums link VladiBG posted and proceed as described there.


----------

